# New project build here



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

yup. due into my new unit any day now still got booth to do and a hundred and million other jobs, but this had to come here now as the guy wanted the shell gone.

same as the last crx i have just done, apart from even more rust (no interior or underside paint this time round mind thank god)

the drop off









going to be fun :lol:





































in shed










arches are not that bad tbh









just those sills, which are not the only rotten thing on the bottom of the car










other side sill not to bad


















but the floor pans are :lol:










i can see day light, down both sides 


















and half of you lot whine about a 1p bit of rust on a wing thats replaceable :lol: . gonna be a long time one this, get to work on it on sat but then booth and other crx's are coming in like mad as i am now 2/3 months behind unit wise. anyway i was starting to get bored not welding shizz lol


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

It aways amazes me that people want 'scrap' like that restored. 
Mind you if everybody was of my mindset and there wasn't people like yourself around with the skills to restore stuff we'd probably have no historic cars, traction engines or steam trains. 
Much respect to to the owner and restorer - and I look forward to the restoration story :thumb:


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

gah dont mention old tractors, spent the morning on the day this came with 4 of us putting on a cast iorn tank track onto a 1930's 2 stroke crawler (thats currently stopping me getting the other 3 tractors out my unit so i can finally get my space lol!)

be surprised how heavy that track was would say a ton complete lol. the bodywork on it was cast steel, good half a cm thick!

iv seen worse, and what the guy is likely to spend on it buying it, getting the missing bits and my bill he should see back if he sold it (or be very close to it) its not like working on an old car that holds no value like old corsa's or cars that are ten a penny, plus i love old jap metal, i dont think you could bring me a car i would not have a go at doing or turn it away (well subject to them paying me for my work lol!)

the more metal work i do the better i will get, no point taking on easy jobs because unless i challenge myself i wont improve as fast or learn as fast. Hopeing at the start of next year to start using an English wheel and learning to do some proper panel beating and coachwork/fab rarther than basic parches and sections. cant get crx arches anymore/ will see, at least keep you guys entertained my my projects for the rest of thei year 

have a DA integra coming in after another mugen crx, plus there is a m5 bmw in this place than wants restoring and a few super super nice cars i am itching to have a go at


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

You're a glutton for punishment! I shall be watching this one closely too. I do love a CRX!


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

interior out



















yes all fubar and rotten chopped every last bit out back to good metal










starting at the floor pan side im going to work my way out.










patch panel took ages as floor pan bends in alot of places so cut out across the flat section as it saves hours on bending the edges to quit the ridges










this finally runs, well it starts but then cuts out. this is the thing holding up me getting in my half of the unit lol. and no its impossible to just tow it out


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

You wont have much time to relaxe with these right ! Look forward to these project mate .


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Aaran your a brave and talented man !


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Aaran can it ever get better than your threads, log me in !

Good luck, we need the help.

Have fun John Tht.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Sub d by the way , don t want to miss this thread .


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

hehe. in all fairness i like a challenge and im a glutton for punishment. But i want a few Datsun 240Z's and RA celica Gt's for my personal collection of jap motors so if i cant handle rust to this extent i wont be able to do any of those (being that they are circa 1970 GT cars lol) so likely to be like this all over rot wise :lol:


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

well i now have a full left hand side floor pan in!

just glad after a 9 month period of having not welded i pretty much managed it no problems at all lol! pics to follow, have use of unit all day mondy to so should have inner sill fabbed up and on and maybe the outer sill (not holding my breath for the latter lol)


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Omg that is a big project good luck


----------



## Jasoon (Jun 23, 2006)

That looks like a big project....

Havent seen that style of CRX for ages


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

here you go jasoon, something to look forward to on this one lol

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=276315

though i wont have a project that size until later on this year when i get a crx towed in form Belgium for a full restore like the one above (mega hours builds ones like the above!)


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Seeing this reminds me of the days when i worked for a restoration bodyshop. All those hours that at times seemed tedious, and like you were never getting anywhere. Then all of a sudden it starts coming together and you an vision the end product, which makes it all worth it. 
Good luck Aaron I know this one will turn out looking better than the day it left the factory as did the other one. :thumb:


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

floor plate tacked on (took ruddy ages to get the replacement bang on edge to edge with the floor pan. will make a magnetic ruler for the other side and run the grinder or air saw down that for a 100% straight edge lol










and proof i can still manage to weld long strips of weld onto thin ass honda tin  (.8wire at around power 2 on my supermig its about 50 amps on that setting)










was working to hard but got the entire thing seam welded on to take more pics lol, on the car all day tomorrow so lots more welding to do


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

8 hours slog!

floor pan welded



















took me ruddy ages to make all this. white stuff is FE123, painted it on the old metal after i spent an hour attacking it with the wire wheel










also found more rot :lol: was all hiding under the inner sill support bar lol, runs a fair way up the internal body to










reason why the middle sill took me so long, pretty much cutting to size then panelbeating in ridges to match the old ridges (again welded edge to edge)



















will end up looking like this one day 










so far time spent, 20 hours.


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

crawler gone!










2 tractors to go here:










one buried in here










it is getting there lol










rotten fekked floor pan 










got even more underneath










start of the 1mm plate to replace it









trial fit, getting ready to mark all the ridges of the floor pan before beating them into the sheet










panel beaten to 90% of the right shape (get it prefect one im tacking it in to place)










welded in










with that in i can head from there back to the rear arch









ground down here so i can get an inner section in flush










time total 27 hours up to this point. also dragged the old anglia out of the unit to swap it over with the crawler. have to sell that but its got loads of fab on it (jag front and rear axle sets rover v8 needs a full restore and finishing but it would be an awesome period trackcar with double wishbones all round and the massive wide wheels and arch extensions)


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Christ you've got some patience !


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanx for the updates aaran !


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

i do really enjoy doing it  the panel fab does take ages but the more you do the faster it go's.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

So true .


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

chop chop sill of the scrapper



















some rust in it but about 90% better than the one on the car lol!

will replace it all (usual welding bodger plate OVER the rust already there....when will people learn)



















that to weld on hopefully next weekend then shells going to end up in the main workshop shortly but will go on the back burner as i need to hit this backlog i now have!


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Keep it on mate ! Great hard progress so far !


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

wish i had more time on it tbh.

pulling the scrapper apart with any free time and not being able to ork on it in the evenings is making this one slow progress lol.


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

old sill chopped off



















cut to bang on the right size and clamped down jsut fetteled it tacking it on to get it as close as poss










top all plug welded up










the penetration on the rear of the plug welds










and after 2 hours of the grinder using various abrasives making loads of noise



















was going to jsut swap the doors on this one but it only had one large rust patch on it so chopped it out










ground down, i did get some warpage below this patch but its in a place that i can get a large hammer and chase wedge into the smack it back out



















and all that took me 7 hours lol. and peand thats another 7 hours down and logged

------------------------------------------------------










finally space in my unit! lol!

new toy, stretcher shrinker for stretching and shrinking metal










and it does work, about 40 times faster than doing it by hand with a hammer (which also makes a mess of the metal)


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanx for the updates buddy ! Always look for these .


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Nice one, is this a personal project or one for a customer.

To be honest I'm surprised that anyone spends money on cars like CRX, would have thought they had little real value in them, but obviously not!


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

True mate , here I don t know how many of these as well as Civics were sent out to the scrapyards , the guy must like it allot , which is fine with me by the way .


----------



## M20fes (Aug 28, 2012)

good job on welding up the new sills, look forward to its progress. i love rescuse jobs like this


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

there is good money in them. wont be long before they are into AE86 money.

a mint crx now (i mean mint by MY definition) will run you over 3000. a mint stock non modded one with low miles will run you easy 5k for a vt, probably more.

go look on ebay there are naff all about, getting thin on the ground as most are sub "2000 cars with rot, and needing a fair bit of work (and they end up getting borken for parts). but such a good drive, we see people selling up for newer cars only to be back within 8 months to a year looking for another, its because there is nothing out there that matches the drive and handling they are just addictive cars.

and no its not mine its a customers im building to order for him


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Cool ,thanx for the comeback , parts here for these are on the cheap side & easy to work on compared to my SER Altima ! Might get another one of these ( 88-91 Civic ) with a B18 Acura ( here in Canada ) Engine .


----------

